# well I know there was 1 coyote in Fargo



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here she is boys. Nice Fargo coyote. She came bolting in about 15 seconds after a couple distress squeals from my hand call. Lots of work went into about a 10 minute hunt from start to finish, and it was all worth it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL that is some pretty white damn camo and gloves. Glad to see you christened them with some canine blood. Keep up the good work! What did she weigh? Yards? Caliber? Looks like a good shot.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

It was unofficially a 132 yard shot, I walked it off but don't have a range finder. I actually wasn't able to get my hands on my new set up before the trip so I was stuck using the old 30-30 with a scope(of course my gun was in, with the scope mounted the day I got back) that has a max of 5x on it. She came running straight at me and I stopped her at about 70 yards only to breath on my scope while putting the gun up, which fogged up my scope and made things a little complicated. I put the scope up again as she was angling away from me and it was still fogged up, so I did my best to lip squeak her and slow her down cause she was on her way out. Finally the third time I put the gun up the scope was clear she was jogging left to right and I lead her a bit and let one fly. That was the end of the road for her, she flopped over and didn't even twitch. You can see in the pic where I hit her, think I made a pretty good shot. I didn't get a chance to weigh her but she was a good size, I would guess about 35 pounds maybe?


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

Heck ya, ata boy Jonny! Too bad you didnt get to use your new setup. Dont get your hopes up and think they all come in in under 15 second! Id say she looks like 28lbs and nice fur. What are you gonna do with it?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

jonnyr7 said:


> think I made a pretty good shot.


I would say if she was 130 yards jogging and you dropped her down immediately you made a hell of a good shot! I can never hit those moving targets.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> jonnyr7 said:
> 
> 
> > think I made a pretty good shot.
> ...


Hell Fallguy, you cant hit the stationary targets! :lol:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

congratulations! the demon has been purged! the skunk has been washed away! i don't think you have to remind him about them not always coming after 15 seconds. his story has been one of tribulation, perseverence, and now: vindication! you look mighty happy in that photo johnnyr7.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

i was absolutely ecstatic when i shot that sucker. thanks guys. i really couldn't believe my eyes when i looked over my scope and saw her laying there. it was a great feeling, and i couldn't really conceal the stupid grin i had on my face


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> Hell Fallguy, you cant hit the stationary targets! :lol:


Is that so? Excluding moving coyotes, I had a 93% hit rate on all my called in coyotes this season! Get your facts straight. :wink:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

it's a good thing your excluding the moving coyotes. oke:

xdeano


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

xdeano said:


> it's a good thing your excluding the moving coyotes. oke:
> 
> xdeano


What a whole 2 of them? I didn't get much shots off the roads this year. And I killed most of the ones I called in. I may not produce tight groups at the range but I get the job done on the hunts. That's what counts! I tend to relax more when shooting an actual animal than a piece of paper.

Go eat some Reese's Pieces!


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL you're on the ball papapete! :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

AWESOME JUST FREAKEN AWESOME!!! Nice work Dirt!

xdeano


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

keep that pic handy, it will surely work elsewhere here! that's golden. :laugh:


----------

